# cayenne pepper?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can i use cayenne pepper as a pain reliever for tsuka? he had a night fright the other night before we got him and his wing is in worse pain than ive ever seen. i know you can use it on people, but is it safe to use on a bird? i make it into a juice with water and the powder and it works for me very well. was wondering if it would be good to use on a bird's wing...


his wing isnt broken, no swelling or left-in blood feathers. just sore after losing a bunch.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I've heard of feeding it to them, but not applying it to them? I would be careful in case he gets it in his eye when he's preening - that could hurt.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...it will work the same for pain as for people.


----------

